# Tailgate limit



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Wanting to get a kayak. Anybody know the state rules for how much can hang out if my tailgate with a red flag! Is 4 feet ok?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Years ago with a 16ft canoe in a shortbed truck, I made what looks like a wooden "stand" that held it off the cab. hung out the back a few feet, the front went up over the cab, strapped it all down and went to fish'n. Did that for years when I was first married.


-DallanC


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I thought this was a U of U thread and I was going to say- 2-------------
Beers that is


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> Overhang 3 feet front 6 feet rear Overhang may not carry any load extending more than 3 feet beyond the front of the power unit or more than 6 feet beyond the rear of the bed or body of the vehicle.


http://www.rules.utah.gov/publicat/code/r909/r909-002.htm

Anybody find anything different? Looks like 6 feet beyond the bed. I would think that does not mean beyond the end of the tailgate.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## kayakfishingutah (Sep 6, 2014)

I have hauled my 13.5 ft kayak in a 6.5 ft bed with a red bandanna tied to the end. I was fueling up in Heber and two UHP troopers came up to me asking about the kayak. They said nothing about the way I was hauling it. I want to get an over the cab rack because I don't like it hanging all the way back there.


----------

